# O.K. Favorite Rimfire Round?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For your revolver choice in rimfire ammunition, which cartridge?

Multiple choice.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I just realized I excluded myself - I currently don't even own a rimfire revolver or pistol!

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*.22's*

Mr. Bob get out there man and get you one these. Ruger Single Six. I have had this one 27+ years and my kids & grandkids started on it. Plus they are just plain fun to shoot. I enjoy this one as much today as the day I bought it. You can shoot 22 long,long rifle,& magnum. It's a all round fun gun.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've had two .22s that are memorable:

One was one of those early two-tone Colt Frontier Scouts, 5 1/2" barrel, plain factory. This about 1959 or so. One of my favorite squirrel guns and fondly remembered. I traded it off for a Colt .22 Officers Model Match revolver when I got into bullseye target shooting.

Also had a 1971 vintage Ruger Super Single Six Convertible. Also good squirrel gun. I kept the magnum cylinder in it most of the time and shot .22 WRF (not WMR) cartridges for hunting. These gave L.R. performance with a lead bullet, and were easier to handle with cold hands than Long Rifle cartridges. I let this one go to a friend of mine who bought it for his daughter. It was lost to a burglarry of his home. At the time I sold it, I had a dandy Colt Diamondback. The reason I got rid of it escapes me at the time, though I'm sure it was a sound one.

Bob Wright


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

I shoot alot of .22s. For general plinking and practice I'll use whatever is on sale. 
When I get serious I use Winchester Super X. I've never had a .22 that didn't like this stuff.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

How about .41 short (for derringers and some revolvers. Or maybe the .32 S&W #2 rimfire round starting around 1860 with the #2 tipup army revolver.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've got a good number of those cartridges in my collection, but they're too valuable to shoot.

The .41 Short, .25 Stevens and .22 WRF are found sometimes but as special runs. The last .22 WRF I found was the Canadian Canuck brand, run about 1975 or so.

Because of its construction, rimfire ammunition is a dead issue except in the very small cartridges of .22 ~.25 caliber. This, plus the fact its non-reloadable, added to its demise.

A number of years back there was some interest in selling primed empty rimfire brass, but having to use modern shellholders put a quick end to that idea.

So, except for the few who want to shoot great-grandpa's old pistol, larger rimfire is a dead issue.

Bob Wright


----------

